# M3 not waking up after latest software update



## samschlacter (7 mo ago)

I installed latest software update 2022.16.2 on my Model 3. However, since then the car is not waking up from the app. I am out of town for a week so can’t check it 🙁. Tried the unlock/lock method from the app but no success. Battery charge is 60% at the last time and charger plugged in. Is there anything I could do to wake it up? What would be the issue? Can service center wake it up remotely? What could be the reason?


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

Eventually the car will decide to wake up and charge a little bit, and that should reset the connection.


----------



## samschlacter (7 mo ago)

It’s been 24 hours and so far hasn’t woken up. Will hope it’s just app not connecting.


----------



## jmaddr (Apr 10, 2019)

It it at an airport? I know at my airport some parking levels offer poor cellular connectivity, I make sure to park near the edge so I have decent enough connectivity.


----------



## samschlacter (7 mo ago)

jmaddr said:


> It it at an airport? I know at my airport some parking levels offer poor cellular connectivity, I make sure to park near the edge so I have decent enough connectivity.


Its at my home garage. No issues until the update got installed. Not sure what happened and I can’t check it out for another week.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

Just leave it alone and learn to not apply updates unless you are near the car. 
When you get home, solution may be as easy as a simple reset. The car is having a long nap, leave it alone


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

I just thought of something - since your car is at home, it’s probably on wifi, which makes the car prefer wifi and turn off LTE. So is it possible that your internet at home is offline?

It could also have gotten stuck in a state where LTE powered down because wifi was available, but then it put the wifi interface to sleep as well.


----------



## samschlacter (7 mo ago)

Is there anything the service center can do remotely to wake up the car? Does it make sense to open a service request with them and see if they could do anything without physical presence?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

samschlacter said:


> Is there anything the service center can do remotely to wake up the car? Does it make sense to open a service request with them and see if they could do anything without physical presence?


If the car doesn't have an internet connection, then probably not.

But if it's at home and plugged in (you did leave it plugged in, right?), then just let it be until you get back.


----------



## JoeP (Sep 7, 2018)

this happens to me all the time. the car is probably coming up with wifi not working. i asked a separate question about this just no w.


----------

